# Went to my first IPO trial today



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

and it was awesome!! It was really neat to see all the different dogs out on the field. I even got to be in the group on the field for part of the trial. I can see why this is addicting.  We've been doing IPO training with Bear for a little over a month (he's 10 months old) and have really been enjoying it, but seeing the trial today helped make it "real." Bear is a WGSL and we didn't get him specifically for IPO, but our trainer says he should do well in the sport and will be a good first dog to learn with.

So...how did everyone get started in IPO? Any stories about your first IPO dog? Any tips for a newbie?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Glad you had a good time 

Aiden was my first IPO dog. He's a WGSL/WGWL cross. He was incredibly challenging to learn with, but we did it. 

Some stories of our journey.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ng/193930-trial-error-our-first-fail-ipo.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/schutzhund-ipo-training/332106-new-ipo3-club.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/schutzhund-ipo-training/364081-aiden-ipo3-x2.html


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

GatorDog said:


> Glad you had a good time
> 
> Aiden was my first IPO dog. He's a WGSL/WGWL cross. He was incredibly challenging to learn with, but we did it.
> 
> ...


I think having a dog that is a challenge to learn with will definitely be a bonus. The easy ones are just that, and kudo's to those with the learning curve so evident!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

GatorDog said:


> Glad you had a good time
> 
> Aiden was my first IPO dog. He's a WGSL/WGWL cross. He was incredibly challenging to learn with, but we did it.
> 
> ...


Aiden is such a lucky dog to have you.  Those were great to read through. You should be so proud of what you've accomplished!!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

GatorDog said:


> Glad you had a good time
> 
> Aiden was my first IPO dog. He's a WGSL/WGWL cross. He was incredibly challenging to learn with, but we did it.
> 
> ...



I also thoroughly enjoyed reading Aiden's story. Great to see real teamwork & a handler with genuine love for her dog.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Where are you training Osito? 

I had read about SchH for years and when I finally got tired and disgusted with AKC obedience I went looking for a club. Tara was 7. I never titled her except for her BH and an attempt at the FH that I caused her to fail (she also had her CD TD and was trained through utility). She was getting older and started having issues with the jump. This is back when the SchH1 only had the jump and no wall. 

The first dog I actually titled came almost 3 years later when I got Treue SchH3 CD CGC


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Lisa, we're training in Austin, TX. Doing lessons for now while the club we're interested in is setting up a new place to train. What reading do you recommend for new comers to the sport? I've read your article on your website and found it very informative.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I like Gary Patterson's _Tracking: from the beginning_
There are several others, but all of my books are packed and I am drawing a blank on names.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

here are photos from our club near Washington DC. Patton won't be old enough for our fall trail. I think waiting till next fall's trial will be more realistic. 

One of the most important thing is to find a club that has trainers you can trust, patient helpers and people you don't mind hanging out with. You are going to be spending a lot of time with these folks. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/car2ner/sets/72157642502197624/


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks! I'll have to check out that book. And Car2ner, thanks for sharing your album. Your club looks like it's a lot of fun!


----------

